# Turning Green Sassafras



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Has anyone had the experience of turning green Sassafras? I must say it is really a pleasure to turn. When turning, you not only get good cuts but you also get the pleasure of it's great smell from start to finish. It also seems to be drying well. Just thought I'd share that "tidd bit".


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

HL,
Never turned any green sassafras, just dry stuff. As a kid I remember my dad making sassafras tea from I believe sassafras roots. Tasted like root beer. I have turned green cherry and gotten that nice cherry licorice smell while turning. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Firehawkmph, I think my next project is to make Sassafras tea. You are right ,it's made from the root. I was trying to remember how my mother said she fixed it when she was a girl. You cut the root, clean it and then boil it. The longer you boil it, the stronger the tea. You filter it and then drink hot or cold. Oh yes! I like turning cherry too.


----------



## jwcole (Nov 22, 2008)

This past summer,I cut down 2 sassafras trees, off my fence row. As we were cleaning up the branches my wife and little girl got a good smell of the wood and loved it. I told them about the tea from the root and they wanted to try it. I don't know if I didn't fix it right or it just wasn't for them but they didn'y care for it. But I saved a few pieces of it for the Lathe... look forward to trying it.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi everyone. I just turned another natural edge Sassafras bowl and had the same great experience. I can't decide which I like best,turning it or smelling it ?. Thanks for viewing.


----------

